# I really need some advice.



## hele07_12 (Dec 23, 2008)

well my ibs is getting worse. So i have to go on homeschooling.&& well my homeschool teacher from my highschool,brings her son with her everywere.So i know when she comes to give me my work, she will bring him&& this really embarasses me, because he's kinda cute, but she willprobaly tell him why i am being homeschooled.


----------

